# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كيف تعرف أنك لا تشرب الكمية الكافية من الماء ؟

## أم أروى المكية

*السلام عليكم ورحمـة الله وبركــاتــه*

*كيف تعرف أنك لا تشرب الكمية الكافية من الماء ؟*
*وكيف تعرف كمية الماء التي يحتاجها جسمك ؟*

*أعراض نقص الماء عند الإنسان :*
*1- الإحساس بالتعب والإجهاد سريعا .*
*2-  شحوب الوجه وانعدام الحيوية والنضارة نتيجة جفاف الجلد وظهور التجاعيد والبقع*
*3- زيادة مستوى التوتر والانفعال*
*4 - الصداع والدوخة وضعف التركيز وربما الشعور بالبلادة*
*5- ألام بالمفاصل نتيجة تيبس المفاصل وخشونة الغضاريف*
*6- قابلية زائدة لتجمع الدهون تحت الجلد ( السلوليت)*
*7- ضعف الدورة الدموية وبرودة الأطراف*
*8- عسر الهضم والانتفاخ وعدم الانتفاع من الطعام*
*9- فساد رائحة النفس*
*10-الإصابة المتكررة بنزلات البرد*
*
ونتيجة الجفاف الشديد تراجع مقلة العين داخل الجمجمة وضعف الرؤية*

 *هل تعلم ان باستطاعتك معرفة كمية الماء اللازمه لجسمك !!*

*فقط اضرب وزنك في 30 (ثم اقسم الناتج على1000) لتحصل على عدد اللترات اليومية المحتاجة*

*او اقسم الناتج على 250 مل لتحصل على عدد الأكواب اليومية*

*مثلا اذا كان وزنك*
*50*
*كوب 6 = 250 ÷ 1500 = 30 × 50*

*او*
*لتر1.5 = 1000 ÷ 1500 = 30 × 50*
*إذًا أنت تحتاج إلى لتر ونص من الماء أي 6 أكواب من الماء*

*أن تشرب وَ أنت جالس : يذهب من جسمك جميع الترسبات الضارة ومنها الترسبات التي تُسبب حصىَ الكلى .*

*أما الشرب ثلاثاً : فإنهُ كلما شربت وتوقفت للتنفس يأخذ الجسم أكسجين ويعطي أنسولين للجسم والأنسولين يحميّ من مرض السُكري.*

*-- منقول للفائدة --*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

سبب برودة الأطراف نقص الماء، جزاكِ الله خير على الفائدة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وجزاك مثله أختي أم علي .

----------

